# ?'s about Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort



## angl3 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am taking my grandson to this resort with a check in of 10/30/2010.  I understand that some of the buildings face the Disney fireworks.  If someone would tell me which buildings are the best for this and anything else that would make this a wonderful experience for him.  Thank you in advance for all your help.  Also, is it ok to make requests ahead of time?


----------



## deedman (Jun 30, 2010)

I've heard tower 2 and 3 are best for fireworks, as long as your on the side that faces them.


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations, Bonnet Creek is a wonderful resort. 

Call the resort directly a few weeks before check-in. I always have just asked the front desk person and have received awesome rooms. (Knock on wood.) I have 12 nights booked for July and just called yesterday and requested that I stay in the same room for the entire stay and asked if the first and second towers had been renovated. She said that they had and that she'd put me down for a rennovated room with a lake/fireworks view. There are a few rooms that have both a water and fireworks view, but hundreds with an either or view. (Does that make sense?)


When we return, I'll let you know what view we received and if I'd recommend it. I wanted to be near the first pool. We were there in 2006 and were near the pool with the slide and the mini golf course. It was nice, but I have a toddler and I think she'd like the main pool more. 

Please let me know if you need any more information.

Best wishes,
Nicole


----------



## angl3 (Jun 30, 2010)

wed100105 said:


> Congratulations, Bonnet Creek is a wonderful resort.
> 
> Call the resort directly a few weeks before check-in. I always have just asked the front desk person and have received awesome rooms. (Knock on wood.) I have 12 nights booked for July and just called yesterday and requested that I stay in the same room for the entire stay and asked if the first and second towers had been renovated. She said that they had and that she'd put me down for a rennovated room with a lake/fireworks view. There are a few rooms that have both a water and fireworks view, but hundreds with an either or view. (Does that make sense?)
> 
> ...




Nicole,

I would appreciate any information that you can give me.  The towers are not the Presidential suites, I am assuming.  I traded for a 2 bed 2 bath, hopefully they are in the towers.  The kids love having a pool view too.  If we could get both, that would be just the best!

Thank you all for you help,

Carolyn


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicole, I agree that your toddler would probably enjoy the main pool #1 or the newest spanish fort pool #3 a lot, since they each offer a zero-entry pool and a floating river and the main area #1 has kiddie water-play.  (Both have hot tubs and picnic grills/tables nearby.)  Unfortunately, the fireworks-view rooms and the water view rooms in these buildings are on opposite sides.  So if you've requested both, fireworks and water view, you would be pretty UNlikely get a room that's RIGHT next to either of the water-play or the fort.  This request would more likely result in a pool area #2 room.  You may want to amend your request for the amenity or view that matters MOST to you.

For the OP, short answer:

Just call the resort and tell them what you'd like.  They try to accommodate requests, especially for a single priority, like wanting a very quiet room/view or very close to a certain pool or you just want to be able to see the fireworks from your room.

Also, if your grandson is very young and tires easily from walking (or you do), request to stay near the main lobby building.  This will put you closest to most activities (indoor games, lawn parties or amphitheater events, pool games, outdoor movie nights, etc.) and the shuttle bus pick-up for the Disney parks.

If he's grade school aged, you may prefer pool area #2, with the slide, mini-golf and pizza - or close to the lobby.  It's really not that far for older kids to walk with you to the main area - from ANYwhere in the resort.

If your grandson is really into the fort and pirate thing, he may love the fort pool area #3, even though it's farther from the pizza place and slide.

If your grandson is an older teen and can go at will, any part of the resort would be fine.

LONG ANSWER:

There's the lobby building, ~5 stories with offices and common areas on the lower floors, timeshare condos on the upper floors.  Then there are six timeshare condo tower buildings, all over 12 stories (I think).  Each has some presidential units and lots of regular units.  Each tower building has a flattened, V-shaped footprint, some pointing in toward the lake and some away.  So the actual balcony view directions include two possibilities lake-facing and two parking-facing - in each tower.  Higher floors afford a greater chance of seeing fireworks, either from Epcot over the trees, or in the far distance from Magic Kingdom.  Higher floors also benefit from looking out, well beyond the parking lots if you're on that side of a building.  They may have a longer wait for elevators at busy times and not everyone enjoys heights. 

All pool areas are lakeside of the buildings.  There's a sidewalk encircling the lake, between the buildings and the lake.  However, current construction on a convention hotel (the final building at the resort) interrupts this walkway.  So the longest walk is from the pool area #2 and pizza counter, all the way around to building #6, newly (or about to be) opened.

The buildings all encircle a small lake, on every side, rather like a flattened clock face.  The original building with lobby, lots of recreation activities, pool area #1 and counter-service food/shop is at ~11 o'clock around the lake, north-northwest of the lake.  This building is probably closest, as the crow flies, to Epcot's fireworks.  It has a relatively small number of timeshare condo units but most rooms will have a pleasant view on either side of this building.

Starting at the shorter lobby building and moving around the lake, COUNTER-CLOCKWISE, you'll pass, in succession, the first three, tall timeshare towers (first tower #1, then #2 and #3) that were built after the original lobby building.  Along the southern half of the lake, from ~8 o'clock to ~5 o'clock, you'll find these three towers, along with sand volleyball, playground, mini-golf, pool area #2 (pool, slide, hot tub) and a bar/grill/pizza.  The pool area here is smaller with less for toddlers but a slide enjoyed by older children.  This side of the resort is where some waterview rooms may also view fireworks, if they look somewhat toward the north or northwest.  Rooms facing southward will overlook parking, then woods, the Hilton/Waldorf resorts and/or perhaps the other resort's golf course.

Starting back at the lobby building and moving around the lake, CLOCKWISE from 12 o'clock to 3 o'clock, you'll pass the three newest buildings in succession (first #4, then #5 and #6).  The spanish fort pool area #3 is at ~2 o'clock and the newest tower to open (recently or shortly) is at ~3 o'clock, east of the lake.  I don't believe the pool area #4, lakeside of tower #6, is open yet.  Continuing around the lake, a convention hotel is still under construction at ~4 o'clock, preventing walkers from circling the lake on the sidewalk.  However, I suspect that relatively few lakeside, upper floor rooms in the newer buildings will have a sideways NNW-enough view to see both water and fireworks from the same balconies.

The lobby building and all tower buildings have unique spanish names on the maps.  They stopped calling them tower #x a couple years ago but most staff there would know what you meant if you said a tower number.  I'm not sure which buildings have the most Presidential units, though I suspect they all have some.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Merilyn (Jun 30, 2010)

Glad to get all the info. We are booked for the last week in Sept and have never stayed there.  Do you know if the resort has wheelchairs to be used while on site? We usually stay at a DVC resort and they all have complimentary wheelchairs we can use while we visit. Any other info would be greatly appreciated as we know nothing about Bonnet Creek except that it is across from Boardwalk.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Jul 3, 2010)

angl3 said:


> I am taking my grandson to this resort with a check in of 10/30/2010.  I understand that some of the buildings face the Disney fireworks.  If someone would tell me which buildings are the best for this and anything else that would make this a wonderful experience for him.  Thank you in advance for all your help.  Also, is it ok to make requests ahead of time?



We are also booked into BC for 10/30, for a 2 bedroom.

We stayed at Cypress Palms last year and we're hoping we're as happy at BC as we were in CP.

Does anyone know for sure that the 2 bedroom Deluxe units have a washer/dryer?


----------



## jamstew (Jul 3, 2010)

The 1BR deluxe units do, so I can't imagine why the 2BR wouldn't.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 3, 2010)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> We are also booked into BC for 10/30, for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> We stayed at Cypress Palms last year and we're hoping we're as happy at BC as we were in CP.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure that the 2 bedroom Deluxe units have a washer/dryer?



They have a washer and dryer in the unit.  All units at BC have washers and dryers.  It's a wonderful resort.  I think you'll really enjoy it.  We were pleasantly surprised with how wooded it felt surrounding the property. It's really a lovely resort.  Wyndham has a winner with BC. I can't wait to go back again.


----------



## wed100105 (Jul 3, 2010)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> We are also booked into BC for 10/30, for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> We stayed at Cypress Palms last year and we're hoping we're as happy at BC as we were in CP.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure that the 2 bedroom Deluxe units have a washer/dryer?



Yes, they have a full kitchen, washer and dryer, jacuzzi tubs, balconies....I'm sure I'm forgetting something!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 3, 2010)

Have stayed at Bonnet Creek twice so far.  For those wanting fireworks view, be sure to ask for "the highest floor" you can get, preferably higher than the seventh floor, as this will allow you to see even more of the fireworks.  Trees can block part of the view if you are on the lower floors.  We had fireworks view both times and loved it, though the first time was a lower floor and trees did block some of the fireworks.  We checked the Disney website to find out what time fireworks would start at Epcot so we'd be sure to be out on the balcony at the correct time.

Also, can't remember if Bonnet Creek provided children's life vests - you might want to check into that if your grandson is a toddler or young enough to need one.  We had noticed that even at the zero entry pool at the pirates' fort pool, the current was strong enough to "pull" children out into the lazy river if they got far enough out from "shore".


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone!

One more thing, what buildings are near the pool where they have the entertainment at night?


----------



## angl3 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Thank you for all the replies!*

I appreciate all of the replies that have been written.  My grandson is 9 & has never been to Florida.  I take one of my grandchildren each year.  I am not sure who enjoys these trips more!!  I will take your advise & maybe see the other person that is checking in on the same day!  We will post after we return & include pictures.

Thank you,
Carolyn


----------



## brekkon (Jul 16, 2010)

We came home one night with our 5 yr old and we were able to walk out to the back on the bottom floor by the spanish fort lazy river and watch a fireworks show right in front of us down by what looks to be a golf course in the distance.  The thing is depending on your direction you could be facing different parks and could see a show regardless.  We were in Tower 3.

This was beginning of NOV time frame of 09'


----------

